# A simple little 08 Scion Xb install :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

each time i finish working on a scion, i am just impressed by how easy it is to work on, and the feeling just never gets old lol...

just got done with another 08 Xb in two days, one full day ahead of schedule.

Goals:

1. decent SQ on a budget

2. Full stealth while retaining all storage bins in the back.

so, lets get started.

upfront, the signal starts wtih a pioneer avic-D3 navi headunit. Front stage is a pair of Image Dynamics chameleon 6.5" component set, as you see in the picture, the the tweeters are sunk into the A pillars.










a closer look at the driver side tweet:










didnt take a pic of the passenger side A pillar cause while i was drilling it, my holesaw completely disentegrated lol, in the aftermath, i managed to put a few gashes in the A pillar and also across my hand ow!  but a new A pillar panel is on its way and will be swapped in soon. hehe

the chameleon midbasses were mounted in the stock location and as usual, the entire door is dampened with Edead v4 and ue



















thats about all for hte interior, the rear doors were left stock running off the D3.

here is the trunk, what it looks like when you open the hatch. as you can see, 100 percent completely bone stock looking:










even when you remove the carpet, it looks like this. unless you are a scion xb owner yourself, it will be very hard to notice the new top floor piece i made out of 1/2: MDF, trimmed in acoustic carpet, with a vent for the sub. originally i went with just the top stock floor, but noticed that at very high volumes, the piece vibrated and the two latches, being metal, was buzzing against the plastic, so i did this instead of solve the issues  I incorporated the front feet so it still slides in and tilts like stock  










lift up the stock floor cover, and here is the system. fake floor in CF vinyl, a single image dynamics ID12v3 sits in a 1 cubic foot sealed enclosure, while a DLS performance CA51 5 channel runs the entire show, framed by a cut out. the amp is running the front stage active,esnding 65-75 watts to each mid and tweet, and around 250 watts to the sub 

sorry for the armorall residue, it was getting dark and i had to take hte pic so it was completely dry yet lol




























sounds pretty good, the chameleons are very beefy, and the sub matches up very well...man i wish i can do scions all day


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Bing, looks great....


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I would love to see some build pics.

What is the height/depth of the box and what is the internal volume?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Weightless said:


> I would love to see some build pics.
> 
> What is the height/depth of the box and what is the internal volume?


sorry, on most of these small installs i dont bother taking any build pics, that juts adds to the time hehe and more chances i will accidentally drop my camera or get it covered saw dust hehe

let me see if i recall the box, it should be 20"x14"x7", so factoring in the thickenss of the walls and then added fill, comes out right around 1 cubfeet or so 

b


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice job on the install. You know, I used to be a fan of the XB's interior when the dash was nice and symetrical. Why the hell did they ruin it?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

bobditts said:


> Nice job on the install. You know, I used to be a fan of the XB's interior when the dash was nice and symetrical. Why the hell did they ruin it?


prolly cause there arent enough SQ people to matter to toyota


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

very clean Bing, looks great!!


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Very clean, thats exactly what I'm going for. Something to show off once the covers/factory carpet is removed, and then hide to make it look bone stock.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Great clean work as always, Bing.


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Awesome work as always. Very very clean.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I love the trunk. I wish I could do something like that in my Toyota.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

rekd0514 said:


> I love the trunk. I wish I could do something like that in my Toyota.


trunk? what trunk? I see a hatch


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Great job B!!!!

Hang on you may have another one coming your way. The ne xB may be replacing my Tahoe. I love my 05 xB and this new one is bigger.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

That's a very nice and clean install!!!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Is the spare gone?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

anyone can give me xbs any day, such a good car to work on 

b


----------



## green99_svt (Dec 4, 2007)

that is a very clean simple install. very nice.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

HondAudio said:


> Is the spare gone?


x2


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I would really like to know where you got the carbon fiber material? Is it vinyl laminate? I need some for my Shelby.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

spare is 100 percent gone, as is about 80 percent of my installs on my site 

its just CF patterned vinyl, i get it from select products  if you go my site yo uwill see a bit of it used in various forms

b


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

nice job. looks good!

Scions are getting very popular. i love my tC!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I like that CF stuff, i MIGHT have to throw some in my upcoming install. great work again


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

if you want black, and order from select, make sure you get the color EBONY, versus black, the black is the older stuff that is really thick and much harder to stretch 

i find hte black is by far the best in CF, the ohter colors look real fake, where as the black, after you put some shine on it with armorall, can fool certain people when the light hits it right hehe

b


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

clean, simple, nice, and a spare to boot.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Maddman said:


> clean, simple, nice, and a spare to boot.




take the first three points but there is no spare


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

I have a quick question if the spare is gone. Then what's the purpose of keeping the jack?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> spare is 100 percent gone, as is about 80 percent of my installs on my site
> b


I looked over that trunk area thoroughly when I first saw the xB2. I think it would be possible to build a fiberglass shell that would hang over the sides of the spare and generally sit on top of it without having to remove it. You might have to use a flat sub but I think it could be done. 

P.S. When are you going to come to Phoenix to work on my xB?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> I looked over that trunk area thoroughly when I first saw the xB2. I think it would be possible to build a fiberglass shell that would hang over the sides of the spare and generally sit on top of it without having to remove it. You might have to use a flat sub but I think it could be done.
> 
> P.S. When are you going to come to Phoenix to work on my xB?


oh with a flast sub its doable...but not sure on the amp too though and keeping the floor level  if someone wants to pay for that kind of set up, which i more or less a lot more labor time for arguably less bass...hehe maybe i will swing it one day haha


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

drake78 said:


> I have a quick question if the spare is gone. Then what's the purpose of keeping the jack?


for in town trips, can of fix-a-flat and AAA card, long distance trips or going into the boonies, throw the spare into the hatch, still takes up less room than having a full blown system in there...so thats the reason why the jack stays  besides, there is more usage for a jack than just changing tires no?


A similar qusetion i always ask certain people is, why keep the spare when you cant get to it?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Hmm. I forgot that when I was visually measuring the spare storage area that the storage bins where the jack and stuff are would have to go. The ones visible when all the covers are on could stay though.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

but you gotta cut the two apart, and the part that acutally supports and secures the entire thing are the two studs thats in the main tray UNDER the cover...


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Dunno man. I don't have an '08 xB to work on


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Another nice clean xB install Bing, you always make them look so good.

B-


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Hey B my tahoe is gone and I am picking up my xB today hooray for lower gas bill. Now to plan a build. You think I can get 2 Hertz Millie 12's back there and 2 HP 2's without rendering the back useless?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> Hey B my tahoe is gone and I am picking up my xB today hooray for lower gas bill. Now to plan a build. You think I can get 2 Hertz Millie 12's back there and 2 HP 2's without rendering the back useless?



oh good lord lol...

we will talk online hehe

b


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice looking work Bing. I do like the extra room in the hatch of the newer xB's. I love my '05, but I sure wouldn't mind some more storage space back there.

Jayhawkblk, I want to pick up a couple of those Hertz 12's! I got a chance to hear them lately and they're SWEET!!!!

Zach


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Nice looking work Bing. I do like the extra room in the hatch of the newer xB's. I love my '05, but I sure wouldn't mind some more storage space back there.
> 
> Jayhawkblk, I want to pick up a couple of those Hertz 12's! I got a chance to hear them lately and they're SWEET!!!!
> 
> Zach


I may be selling one of them


----------



## mammoth (Aug 1, 2005)

Very nice and clean install as usual, that looks perfect back there. Alright Bing, I'm saving up some coin so you can do an install on my gen1 xb in the near future!


----------



## xtwistedx (Feb 19, 2008)

lets hope u dont get a flat now


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Bing, kudos to you man!!!. Great install!!!.  The DIYMA peeps here in SoCal always have something good to say about your work, specially coming from Fred. I wish you were down here, so you could work in my Honda.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hehe i get plenty of socal guys already  infact, one is in my garage right now hehe...whats 4.5 hours drive? 

b


----------



## kenk (Feb 27, 2008)

great install. your one of the few I would actually take my car to.


----------

